# Fair Chickens



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

How can i get my chickens ready for the fair (make them look good)?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry if this is to late. I know some people give their chickens a bath a couple days before the fair and keep them caged until fair time. Other people don't do anything to prepare. Some breeds show dirt more others so not so it all depends on the breed and color.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Its ok thanks though!!! I took 4 birds and a rabbit and came home with two best of show and the rest first place!!


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

What breeds of chickens do you have?


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> How can i get my chickens ready for the fair (make them look good)?


Great job on the awards! The only things we do with our chickens (Golden Laced Polish and Mottled Cochin Bantam in the fair this year) are bathing them the day before, and applying Vaseline in their combs and legs and feet to shine them up.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

jacksonT said:


> What breeds of chickens do you have?


I have an assortment lol hav not found my favorite breed yet!!! I have red and black sex links, silver laced wyandottes, silkies, turkens, easter eggers, barred rocks, australorps im sure i missed a few lol!!!! I also hav 4 ducks 2 swedish a indian runner and a ruen ( im sure i spelt tht wrong)??!!!? Also a royal palm turkey...


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Elfinworld said:


> Great job on the awards! The only things we do with our chickens (Golden Laced Polish and Mottled Cochin Bantam in the fair this year) are bathing them the day before, and applying Vaseline in their combs and legs and feet to shine them up.


How do u bathe them i have a white silkie roo who is yellow from sleepin under the roost


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> How do u bathe them i have a white silkie roo who is yellow from sleepin under the roost


I take them to the mop sink and use lukewarm water and some dawn dish detergent. My white leghorn is yellow right now .


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Elfinworld said:


> I take them to the mop sink and use lukewarm water and some dawn dish detergent. My white leghorn is yellow right now .


Well i googled how to bathe a chicken and this poppe up so its wat u did....... U get 3 five gal buckets all bout hal full if water the first has dawn and borax, the second is a rinse bucket and the third is vinegar water to make feathers shine...... Hav u evr heard if doin it tht way t worked and nobody got sick...


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats!
I usually bathe them with the 3 bucket method a week before show and do touch-ups on their feathers/feet the night/morning of a show. I do what you did, only just use soap in the first, rinse in the second, and a show shine in the third. I will get a toothbrush to make sure that their toes and legs are nice and clean. I've never heard of using borax though?

The night of I usually put baby oil on their legs to make them nice and shiny, but don't do that the morning of as the oil will make their legs slippery for the judge!


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you for the bathing/cleaning instructions! I've been dying to wash my girls, but had no idea of how to..
I love this app!
Regina


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> Well i googled how to bathe a chicken and this poppe up so its wat u did....... U get 3 five gal buckets all bout hal full if water the first has dawn and borax, the second is a rinse bucket and the third is vinegar water to make feathers shine...... Hav u evr heard if doin it tht way t worked and nobody got sick...


Just saw this. Wow, that is cool. I need to bathe the leghorn. Remember to wear gloves if you use borax. They are a little harsh on our hands. I use that for laundry.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Elfinworld said:


> Just saw this. Wow, that is cool. I need to bathe the leghorn. Remember to wear gloves if you use borax. They are a little harsh on our hands. I use that for laundry.


My mom uses borax for our homemade laundry soap


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

DanielleBoland said:


> My mom uses borax for our homemade laundry soap


That's what I use also


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

Do I need to worry about water in their eyes/ears?
Also, any of you use a hose?
I have never thought of bathing my girls!
What an amazing site, and how I appreciate learning from all of you


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Rlabrum said:


> Do I need to worry about water in their eyes/ears?
> Also, any of you use a hose?
> I have never thought of bathing my girls!
> What an amazing site, and how I appreciate learning from all of you


You should definitely make sure not to dunk their heads. Especially if you are going to be using soap or borax, that would not be good for their eyes at all.

I've never used a hose, but I guess you could make it work.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I had the best time ever bathing them!!

They loved the baths and they look gorgeous!
So fluffy and beautiful!


----------

